# accidental furry actions



## Jack (May 14, 2008)

*accidental strange actions?*

what I really mean is, are their any accidental strange actions caught in public that embarised you?
 the title was misnamed and the thread misplaced. sorry my bad.


----------



## jcfynx (May 14, 2008)

Every time an animal head person tries to act out like an animal public I just shake my head and question that person's sanity.


----------



## Azure (May 14, 2008)

I don't have accidents like those.  I question people who can't control their own psyche.


----------



## crdb5066 (May 14, 2008)

i dont think i have unless it was on purpose?


----------



## Takun (May 14, 2008)

I bite...but that has nothing to do with being furry.  I always have bit people.


----------



## Project_X (May 14, 2008)

I'm not deep enough in wonderland yet.


----------



## Arc (May 14, 2008)

Never happened I think...but I like doing crazy things on purpose.

I like waking around and directly looking at people, but with my eyes closed...can't see their reactions, but they must be pretty funny.

Also...today I found myself opening my mouth wide and letting my tongue hang out (like Rain Silves does...actually I imagened being her while doing this) a few times, while driving home on the bycicle.

Great fun.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2008)

I'm not crazy. It's called goofing off and I always have growled or made noises when I fight or strain. I just could not come up with a better term for the thread. so there was a big misunderstanding here apparently.


----------



## Arc (May 14, 2008)

Jack said:


> I'm not crazy I always have growled or made noises when I struggle. I just could not come up with a better term for the thread than furry actions.



I think you aren't crazy (I definetely am...at least a bit.)
I think this just can happen, when you are not awarefull enuogh...I also nearly growled a few times...not on purpose.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 14, 2008)

I don't growl anymore. :/ 

I make this noise:


MMMMMAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPP


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 14, 2008)

Nope. I'm not insane and can control my own actions.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Nope. I'm not insane and can control my own actions.



you can't tell me you have never goofed off and realised what you were doing and got embarised. it doesent haft to be recent by the way.


----------



## Ne0nie (May 14, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I'm not deep enough in wonderland yet.



.


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 14, 2008)

I'm wondering what the hell anyone can do by accident that would identify you as a furry.


----------



## lobosabio (May 14, 2008)

Er...nothing accidental.  All of it was deliberate.


----------



## Axelfox (May 14, 2008)

Wearing a tail when it's not Halloween or a Furcon.

Because seriously don't do anything to freak the mundanes.

What happened to my sig?


----------



## ExTo (May 14, 2008)

The only time something like that happened to me, I semi-consciously growled at someone out of annoyment. But it was more of an annoyed grunt that sounded like a growl than an actual growl, and then again I did voluntary grunt, it just came out weird.

The only other animalish behavior I sometimes have I can think of is walking on the ball of my feet when the floor is cold, but that's _because_ the floor is cold, not because I like walking on the ball of my feet or any such.


----------



## eternal_flare (May 15, 2008)

I sometimes walk digitigrade and also occasionally bites.
I did but didn't on purpose or accidentally did things, I did just because I feel like it, really.


----------



## blixbunneh (May 15, 2008)

I live and work with furries so I get to act furry almost all the time this usualy includes walking digi, making animal noises and wearing my ears or tail.


----------



## ExTo (May 15, 2008)

blixbunneh said:


> I live and work with furries so I get to act furry almost all the time this usualy includes walking digi, making animal noises and wearing my ears or tail.



I admit that gets me curious as to where you live and work at.


----------



## Ainoko (May 15, 2008)

I tend to purr on occasion if I am either extremely plaesed about something or just happy. I also do growl when annoyed, but that is just me.


----------



## blixbunneh (May 15, 2008)

I live in the UK, Preston to be exact. I live with 5 other people only one isn't a fur but he still gets on with us really well.
Work wise, I work for a web-design / marketing company, there are 4 lead developers including myself, 3 of which are furries.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 15, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Also...today I found myself opening my mouth wide and letting my tongue hang out (like Rain Silves does...actually I imagened being her while doing this) a few times, while driving home on the bycicle.
> 
> Great fun.



Try that on a scooter going 75 km/h. Dries you out faster than gin.


----------



## Slayn (May 15, 2008)

just once where my friend started shouting out some of my calls on my phone.


----------



## BritFoxx (May 15, 2008)

Everything I do that is weird is well and truly delibrate, and if it isn't then I'll take the qudos anyhow


----------



## Stratelier (May 15, 2008)

Heel tendon on the left foot never quite healed properly, so sometimes it's easier for me to walk on tiptoe.


----------



## ExTo (May 15, 2008)

blixbunneh said:


> Work wise, I work for a web-design / marketing company, there are 4 lead developers including myself, 3 of which are furries.



Haha, well that's something that was unlikely to happen.


----------



## Grimfang (May 16, 2008)

Jack said:


> I'm not crazy.



Guess what kind of people make this statement.

And, I don't tend to find myself forgetting the fact that I'm human, so I don't think I've ever accidentally wagged my imaginary tail in public or anything like that.


----------



## skulltoe (May 16, 2008)

I bite people... not for furriness, but for... luck. Long story. I think I posted it elsewhere a while ago anyway.


----------



## Arc (May 16, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Guess what kind of people make this statement.
> 
> And, I don't tend to find myself forgetting the fact that I'm human, so I don't think I've ever accidentally wagged my imaginary tail in public or anything like that.



Sanity is overrated.


----------



## WetWolf (May 16, 2008)

lol i guess useing furry terms when talking to people who arent furrs kinda throws things off a little...


----------



## Grimfang (May 16, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Sanity is overrated.



Well, there are two kinds of people in this world: those who deny their insanity, and those who admit it.

I'm the second kind. So, while I do agree with you, I struggle with accepting certain degrees of self-delusion.


----------



## ExTo (May 16, 2008)

I follow a simple standard when it comes to judging whether an action/thought/whatever is okay or not : If it can't realistically hurt anybody, directly or indirectly, it simply shouldn't be considered "wrong" or "abnormal". If it can, then the effort put to repress it should be proportionate to the chance it has to be damaging and the level of damage it can do.

Stupidly arithmethic rule for something highly subjective, but at least it makes a bit of sense, no?


----------



## Wait Wait (May 16, 2008)

that rule sounds pretty good


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 17, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Sanity is overrated.



Quoted and sigged for truth.

Since i am in school still, and high schoolers just plain suck, I try to keep my mouth in check.

Occasionally I walk digi, and i bite when in really close combat (which has only happened to me once, thank god) And my friends tell me sometimes i growl when im really really pissed off... but i've never heard it myself.. so idunno. o.o


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 17, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Well, there are two kinds of people in this world: those who deny their insanity, and those who admit it.
> 
> I'm the second kind. So, while I do agree with you, I struggle with accepting certain degrees of self-delusion.



Aw grim you changed your avatar, oh well. I would call myself sane, although sometimes I can seem a bit, er, crazy. I have a bit of a reputation of being a bit crazy at school.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> lol i guess useing furry terms when talking to people who arent furrs kinda throws things off a little...



haha..i know wat you mean also happened to me


----------



## Wuffpup (May 17, 2008)

I do everything on purpose, like growl, show my teeth at people ect. And when im with my friends i sometimes howl.


----------



## ShaoShao (May 17, 2008)

I noticed at my college that there was a girl who always wore turquoise cat ears, and she had a fat nerdy friend. This fat nerdy friend uses, every week without fail, the college library computers just beyond the glass wall of one of my Thursday lessons. One day I got a clear view of his screen and saw that he was looking at a furry website, in particular bikini wearing foxes.

He leaned in at the screen and started panting. Tongue out. He was on his own in a public place, showing his appreciation of playboy style furry images through mimicing a dog.


My first experience of furries in real life and it has scarred me so.


----------



## Wuffpup (May 17, 2008)

ShaoShao said:


> I noticed at my college that there was a girl who always wore turquoise cat ears, and she had a fat nerdy friend. This fat nerdy friend uses, every week without fail, the college library computers just beyond the glass wall of one of my Thursday lessons. One day I got a clear view of his screen and saw that he was looking at a furry website, in particular bikini wearing foxes.
> 
> He leaned in at the screen and started panting. Tongue out. He was on his own in a public place, showing his appreciation of playboy style furry images through mimicing a dog.
> 
> ...



Oh come on its not that bad.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 17, 2008)

Fluffyfur said:


> Oh come on its not that bad.



When it's fat people in a public place it's always bad....


----------



## Wuffpup (May 17, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> When it's fat people in a public place it's always bad....



Opps 4got he was fat.

Ok then it is that bad.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 17, 2008)

Fluffyfur said:


> Opps 4got he was fat.
> 
> Ok then it is that bad.



*Give thumbs up and a smile*


----------



## ExTo (May 18, 2008)

ShaoShao said:


> I noticed at my college that there was a girl who always wore turquoise cat ears, and she had a fat nerdy friend. This fat nerdy friend uses, every week without fail, the college library computers just beyond the glass wall of one of my Thursday lessons. One day I got a clear view of his screen and saw that he was looking at a furry website, in particular bikini wearing foxes.
> 
> He leaned in at the screen and started panting. Tongue out. He was on his own in a public place, showing his appreciation of playboy style furry images through mimicing a dog.
> 
> ...



And yet you're posting on the FA forums.

First impression for the lose?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 18, 2008)

ExTo said:


> And yet you're posting on the FA forums.
> 
> First impression for the lose?



Lol, I didn't think about that at first.


----------



## Inky Neko (May 18, 2008)

I think I keep that part of me in check around strangers and in public places. Hanging out with my friends, even the non-furries, I mew and squeak, but mostly for my own amusement and the amusement of my friends. I used to wear  a cat ear headband out now and again, but after seeing a girl in cat ears downtown holding a sign that said "Suck for a buck!" I decided that I'd only wear them at home when I feel like it and at cons. >__>
Sorry if that last part was a little inappropriate, not quite sure what's okay and what's not yet.


----------



## Takun (May 18, 2008)

Inky Neko said:


> I think I keep that part of me in check around strangers and in public places. Hanging out with my friends, even the non-furries, I mew and squeak, but mostly for my own amusement and the amusement of my friends. I used to wear  a cat ear headband out now and again, but after seeing a girl in cat ears downtown holding a sign that said "Suck for a buck!" I decided that I'd only wear them at home when I feel like it and at cons. >__>
> Sorry if that last part was a little inappropriate, not quite sure what's okay and what's not yet.



No that's alright.  PG-13 basically on here^^ Much worse has been said.


----------



## ShaoShao (May 18, 2008)

ExTo said:


> And yet you're posting on the FA forums.
> 
> First impression for the lose?



Haha, well, I was a member here some time before that and have probably seen or met furries in real life many more times, just didn't know (actually, a girl I used to know online showed up to a media convention I went to - I recognised her but never figured she'd travel the length of the entire country to parade about in half a fursuit, claiming it were an anime costume... so I assumed I was seeing things til I found her DA).

Need I say 'furries are people too'? It's always so strange to me that people can't figure that out. Whether you're a furry or not shouldn't change how you are to talk to about any number of subjects (unless you're the irritating sort who has to bring their favourite subject up no matter what). One guy doing strange things in a public place doesn't mean everyone will; even online I feel a distinct difference between the guy constantly talking about 'scalie beauties' and whether I'll meet him irl and the therian who jokes about being 'the technician in the corner' in polite conversation.

I think my very, very first impression of furries and otherkin are way more lose than that now I know what they were. Pretty much, girls on AOL trying to show me Care Bear porn and seriously expecting me to like it, when I was eleven or twelve; even claiming to have drawn it for me. And my first otherkin encounter was a guy who claimed he was, for serious, a black rabbit with blue lightning patterns up his forelegs and round his neck, topped off with long silver hair, ala Sephiroth (even had the coat). I think he was a bit muddled.

/offtopic


----------



## nuclearkielbasa (May 18, 2008)

It's always a blast when you're wearing a tail in public and you manage to snag it on something. Or it falls off and you get a tap on your shoulder from an elderly woman saying "i think you dropped something". That's always fun.

As far as behavioral 'accidents', i used to move my head back and forth when I walked. Ya know, like a chicken does. I don't do that any more, but sometimes my friends'll joke and make me crow in public. It's pretty funny to watch people look around like there's an injured rooster somewhere in the room.


----------



## ExTo (May 18, 2008)

ShaoShao said:


> Need I say 'furries are people too'? It's always so strange to me that people can't figure that out.



Eh, I cut people some slack. Their first contact with furries is often as bad as yours, and then there's the whole "Kay, but _why_?" aspect. It's weird, and most of us are weirdos to a large degree (even some unimpressive things like having a fursona can be troubling to some). Considering how little it takes for people to hate each other, I think furriness is basically asking for it, and instead of blaming people for their lack of understanding, I rather try to give them reasons to change their mind.

Then again, I dunno if I'd be saying this if I could have hanged out with furries starting like 5 years ago (maybe I'd have turned way furry if that had been the case, I know for one I'd be the kind to "fall in the trap"), but I'm pretty convinced I'm the only one in the entire city (and this place has 700 000 inhabitants...).



> Whether you're a furry or not shouldn't change how you are to talk to about any number of subjects (unless you're the irritating sort who has to bring their favourite subject up no matter what). One guy doing strange things in a public place doesn't mean everyone will; even online I feel a distinct difference between the guy constantly talking about 'scalie beauties' and whether I'll meet him irl and the therian who jokes about being 'the technician in the corner' in polite conversation.



That sure is true.

And thankfully so! I couldn't imagine being a single-issue person, especially if that issue was to be furry. *Shudders*



> I think my very, very first impression of furries and otherkin are way more lose than that now I know what they were. Pretty much, girls on AOL trying to show me Care Bear porn and seriously expecting me to like it, when I was eleven or twelve; even claiming to have drawn it for me. And my first otherkin encounter was a guy who claimed he was, for serious, a black rabbit with blue lightning patterns up his forelegs and round his neck, topped off with long silver hair, ala Sephiroth (even had the coat). I think he was a bit muddled.



Yeah, you got shown the extremes pretty damn early... even more surprising you're here considering that, you must have a pretty damn good ability to see in shades of gray.

PS I confirm, there are many degrees to furry... haha.


----------



## Cane McKeyton (May 18, 2008)

I bark involuntarily rather then saying ouch.


----------



## Grimfang (May 18, 2008)

My boss always makes a mix between a bark/growl.

He is not a furry, I'm sure of this. I do find it odd and it never fails to offset what my concentration was focused on at that point. I almost say something, but I don't want to point out the fact that he's barking. Somehow, I feel weird pointing it out.

<_<


----------



## Aden (May 18, 2008)

I guess I sometimes "yipe" when surprised (like the boyfriend tickling me Â¬..Â¬) instead of the normal noises you're supposed to make.


----------



## ChouKuma (May 19, 2008)

I was kind of saddened to only find one other person who has actually barked. But I suppose because I bark when I'm so frustrated that I can't form sentences too well, and I'm just too pissed off. But that I think may just have to deal with my slight autism... *sighs* I have bitten people before, like a bad impulsive dog, in fact have given at least two people infections. I'm sad about that though, considering one of them was a boyfriend at the time I bit him. I also meow constantly, so much so that my mother and my friends actually can tell what I'm saying by listening to what meow it was. I know one time, actually this has happened more than once but whatever, I have barked at dogs before, while walking with my friends in public, but ... I never really got reactions from that before because they have said in the past before that they aren't surprised if I do these kinds of things. Which frightens me just a tad.


----------



## Wuffpup (May 19, 2008)

ChouKuma said:


> I was kind of saddened to only find one other person who has actually barked. But I suppose because I bark when I'm so frustrated that I can't form sentences too well, and I'm just too pissed off. But that I think may just have to deal with my slight autism... *sighs* I have bitten people before, like a bad impulsive dog, in fact have given at least two people infections. I'm sad about that though, considering one of them was a boyfriend at the time I bit him. I also meow constantly, so much so that my mother and my friends actually can tell what I'm saying by listening to what meow it was. I know one time, actually this has happened more than once but whatever, I have barked at dogs before, while walking with my friends in public, but ... I never really got reactions from that before because they have said in the past before that they aren't surprised if I do these kinds of things. Which frightens me just a tad.



1 question, how do you bark.


----------



## ChouKuma (May 19, 2008)

Fluffyfur said:


> 1 question, how do you bark.



Well... When I'm the way I was describing, flustered and what not, or just pissed off. I kind of sound like a yipper. I bark for a good minute in a back off tone, kind of as fast as a small dog barks when they're excited or what not. Then at other times, I'll just snap and make just one solid low bark. ^.^;


----------



## Wuffpup (May 19, 2008)

ChouKuma said:


> Well... When I'm the way I was describing, flustered and what not, or just pissed off. I kind of sound like a yipper. I bark for a good minute in a back off tone, kind of as fast as a small dog barks when they're excited or what not. Then at other times, I'll just snap and make just one solid low bark. ^.^;



Fuck I wish I could bark.


----------



## ChouKuma (May 19, 2008)

Fluffyfur said:


> Fuck I wish I could bark.



You can't bark? *quizzically turns her head sideways* I enjoy barking up a storm with my dog, and honestly I love to see how it intrigues my cat while doing so.


----------



## Wuffpup (May 19, 2008)

ChouKuma said:


> You can't bark? *quizzically turns her head sideways* I enjoy barking up a storm with my dog, and honestly I love to see how it intrigues my cat while doing so.



No it just sounds like a rasping sound.


----------



## Wovstah (May 20, 2008)

I have a habit of grabbing my friends and nuzzling them or using furry emotes like *glomp* *nuzzle*... And I purr and prrrrrrrrrrrrt! a lot from my throat.

Somebody calls my name, and I go "purrrt?" instead of saying "what?"

...Yea XD.


----------



## Ratte (May 20, 2008)

When I used to get really pissed off, I would make this fucked-up wildcat snarl that would scare the shit out of anyone near.

But I don't do that anymore =D

Or do I ;3


----------



## Wuffpup (May 20, 2008)

I walk around digigrade sometimes.


----------



## Otokonoko_inu (May 20, 2008)

normally i dont care how i act i just have fun. if pissed i will bark or growl. when i worked for dunkin donuts a customer pissed me off. so when she pulled up to get her order i still had my required smile but i was growling at her. i didnt realize it but my buddy kinda kick my leg. the customer swore at me when she was leaving and i barked at her one without thinking. the other employees had no problem with it. customers looked a tme a bit wierd. ive barked at other customers who were verbally assaulting my coworkers. they leave with a wtf look on their face and people will laugh and say good job.
but fetch is kinda a weak point. i played baseball really well because of this though. my current job has tested my reflexes and got me to play fetch before i remembered crap im at work fixin my jet.


----------



## Wuffpup (May 20, 2008)

Otokonoko_inu said:


> normally i dont care how i act i just have fun. if pissed i will bark or growl. when i worked for dunkin donuts a customer pissed me off. so when she pulled up to get her order i still had my required smile but i was growling at her. i didnt realize it but my buddy kinda kick my leg. the customer swore at me when she was leaving and i barked at her one without thinking. the other employees had no problem with it. customers looked a tme a bit wierd. ive barked at other customers who were verbally assaulting my coworkers. they leave with a wtf look on their face and people will laugh and say good job.
> but fetch is kinda a weak point. i played baseball really well because of this though. my current job has tested my reflexes and got me to play fetch before i remembered crap im at work fixin my jet.



Good job. I hate those assholes.


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 20, 2008)

I can growl... It's a vibrations thats mostly in my nose.  Cant bark though... Although i've never tried... *goes and gets a pillow so his sister wont think he's a nutcase*

*attempts*


----------



## Wuffpup (May 20, 2008)

I also growled at my teacher several times.


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 20, 2008)

I can do it under my breath... but i cant do it with my voice... o.o When i try to do it with my voice, i just end up sounding like im yelling. o.o No barking for me.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

just the normal stuff, growling at people when im pissed off. and one time i accidentally ate half of a raw steak,i meaned uncooked still breathing raw. but i was half asleep so go figure


----------



## Lukar (Aug 7, 2008)

I love acting goofy, but nothing related to being a furry yet (atleast, I don't think so). Whenever someone keeps doing something I don't like, I'll say, "Stop or I'll bite you," and they won't believe me, so I'll bite them. xD Also, my girlfriend and I randomly say "Rawr" all the time, lol.

@Arc: I need to try that next time I ride a bike, lol.


----------



## runner (Aug 8, 2008)

when im pissed off i will growl/snarl and i have done the 2 at once without thinking


----------



## Shomti (Aug 8, 2008)

Meh, it's normal for me to be... feral. *shrugs* When people see me they practically expect it. My hair is too long and too unruly for me not to be part animal.  I'm also very lizard-y in appearance, though, so people might not be expecting the yelp of surprise, or the little whimper, or the snarl and growl. That one I like. :3 I have a really, really good snarl. I learned how to growl with my mouth closed recently; it's in the throat. I can also growl differently, with my mouth open. It's a little more audible, plus I get to show my teeth off better. I also walk digitigrade sometimes, and normally in public I have my arms somewhere that I can defend myself from. So, I've normally got one hand in my pocket, on my concealed knife, and the other forward and bent so I'm already protecting myself, but somewhat inconspicuously since it's guarding my crotch, one of the most logical places for a strike intended to be nonlethal to land. If I haven't got my concealed knife, or my yawara pocketsticks, then I have both arms in that position, one higher than the other, so it looks like an "X" shape. *shrugs* My whole general style of moving and walking and acting can be quite animalistic. :3 I like it that way. It scares people off. This is, of course, a choice and I can act any way I please and pull it off. Well... I don't know about pulling off a regal look without combing my hair first.


----------



## xiath (Aug 8, 2008)

i have been caught growling or snarling many times when i get riled up with my friends.  Its much funnier when i am at the mall with them and have my dog collar on and growl or snarl when i tackle them , soo many priceless looks.  i tend to stretch like a dog when i get up after laying down (or it may be more cat like, meh).


----------



## mammagamma (Aug 8, 2008)

Put another in for growling.

Even though I'm just fucking around with the regulars at work when I do do it.


----------



## Xantid (Aug 8, 2008)

Errr... I guess... I hiss in public, but no one's said anything about it or even looked at me funny yet, so... nope


----------



## ZeeDog (Aug 8, 2008)

I mostly act normal(boring) when around most people, but explode into a force of furry joy when I can be a fur around someone


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 8, 2008)

Admittedly I'd find it pretty funny if someone started making angry animal noises at me, desensitization maybe, I dunno, but I'd have a hard time no laughing. Unless I felt their anger was legitimate and then the guilt would probably kill it for me  .

As for me no, I don't caw at people, poop on  their cars, or steal their Cheetos. Worst crow ever  .


----------



## pheonix (Aug 10, 2008)

sometimes I make furry sounds or actions but people are to stupid to ask any questions so they never embarrass me.


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2008)

gunnerboy said:


> just the normal stuff, growling at people when im pissed off. and one time i accidentally ate half of a raw steak,i meaned uncooked still breathing raw. but i was half asleep so go figure


WTF are you retarded?  Scratch that, all you folks are retarded.  He who cannot control his actions is not of the realm of man.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 10, 2008)

pheonix said:


> sometimes I make furry sounds or actions but people are to stupid to ask any questions so they never embarrass me.



I have the luck nearly never get angry, during other people are in my near.
Cuz, _when_ i get angry i beginn to spit. Sounds maybe funny, but i'm sure it would irritate the others XD
There will be the day, when i get angry in the puplic -.- Not good...
The spitting is such a habit, i don't think i could suppress it...


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 10, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> WTF are you retarded? Scratch that, all you folks are retarded. He who cannot control his actions is not of the realm of man.



Hey now I said I don't poop on people's cars, I didn't deserve that  .


----------



## Kano (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll growl when I'm angry and show my teeth, but that's pretty much it. And for all of you with sticks up your butt, I CAN control my actions, I actually do that stuff on purpose so I can't really call it accidental.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 10, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> WTF are you retarded?  Scratch that, all you folks are retarded.  He who cannot control his actions is not of the realm of man.



You've never made a mistake in your life? Ever? Not one misplaced step, slip of the tongue, or clumsy accident? You're seriously cognizant of every single action you've ever performed in your entire life?

Hmm, I think that he who is PERFECT is not of the realm of man.


----------



## Shomti (Aug 10, 2008)

xiath said:


> i have been caught growling or snarling many times when i get riled up with my friends.  Its much funnier when i am at the mall with them and have my dog collar on and growl or snarl when i tackle them , soo many priceless looks.  i tend to stretch like a dog when i get up after laying down (or it may be more cat like, meh).



Oh, yeah, how could I forget getting up after lying down? I stretch just like a cat. And in fact in my gymnastics class we really do have something called a cat stretch, for the shoulders... it makes me look like I'm presenting myself, though. I get up out of it the way cats do, and if I could purr I would. :3 In fact, if I'm aroused, I will be sure to accentuate the asspect of that stretch which makes it look like I was presenting myself.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 10, 2008)

Shomti said:


> In fact, if I'm aroused, I will be sure to accentuate the asspect of that stretch which makes it look like I was presenting myself.



In gym class?


----------



## Shomti (Aug 10, 2008)

Gymnastics. It's different.  Besides, there's actually nobody my age. Everyone is either older or younger. So anyone who gets it just laughs at me. *grins* That's the good thing about it. And yeah, I get horny at random times. I blame my sex drive. Most people would say it's faulty, just because of how sexually oriented my thoughts can get, even taking into account my age. I like it. :3


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2008)

Nargle said:


> You've never made a mistake in your life? Ever? Not one misplaced step, slip of the tongue, or clumsy accident? You're seriously cognizant of every single action you've ever performed in your entire life?
> 
> Hmm, I think that he who is PERFECT is not of the realm of man.


Pretty much.  I at the very least don't GROWL or perform ANIMAL acts at people.


----------



## bane233 (Aug 10, 2008)

i stick my head out of the widow of the car, some time i howl at the moon, and some times when peppol piss me off i snarl, but i catch what i'm doing and quickly stop!


----------



## Nargle (Aug 10, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Pretty much.  I at the very least don't GROWL or perform ANIMAL acts at people.



**Raises eyebrows** It makes me wonder why people call furries delusional, when there are so many egotistical people that think they're absolutely flawless running around. How does your shit smell? Rosy and pretty I assume?


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2008)

Nargle said:


> **Raises eyebrows** It makes me wonder why people call furries delusional, when there are so many egotistical people that think they're absolutely flawless running around. How does your shit smell? Rosy and pretty I assume?


You would be correct, but that's not the issue at hand, now is it?  I never said I was flawless, however, just not so base as to be unable to control my actions to a very high degree.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 11, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You would be correct, but that's not the issue at hand, now is it?  I never said I was flawless, however, just not so base as to be unable to control my actions to a very high degree.



Well, I asked if you were perfect, and you said "Pretty much." Perfect isn't flawless?


----------



## Azure (Aug 11, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Well, I asked if you were perfect, and you said "Pretty much." Perfect isn't flawless?


Pretty much isn't an absolute ^^


----------



## Nargle (Aug 11, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Pretty much isn't an absolute ^^



It doesn't make it any better, I assure you. If someone is pretty much a dick, that doesn't make him a nice guy.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nargle said:


> It doesn't make it any better, I assure you. If someone is pretty much a dick, that doesn't make him a nice guy.


so true... now on to the topic:

I accidentally said "oh yiff" when in my mind, I was supposed to say, "oh really?"


----------



## Azure (Aug 11, 2008)

Nargle said:


> It doesn't make it any better, I assure you. If someone is pretty much a dick, that doesn't make him a nice guy.


Never claimed that either, but it does make me right


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 11, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You would be correct, but that's not the issue at hand, now is it?  I never said I was flawless, however, just not so base as to be unable to control my actions to a very high degree.



you know some people ARE unable to control their actions right? turrets... great example... thousands of other diseases I've never heard of... and I gotta admit, sorry for having to say this, but azure, that was a pretty dick move to call someone retarded and say you hardly ever make mistakes... it IS in fact, pretty egotistical


----------



## Azure (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm an egotistical guy.  Eating RAW MEAT while half asleep doesn't sound like a valid excuse for anything.  Do you put random uncooked things in your mouth?


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 11, 2008)

Lulz.



That is all.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 11, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'm an egotistical guy.  Eating RAW MEAT while half asleep doesn't sound like a valid excuse for anything.  Do you put random uncooked things in your mouth?



Cocks


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Cocks



He's got a point, although random cocks could lead to trouble.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Aug 11, 2008)

THe worst I done... Was in the middle of a store I started chanting 'pikabunny' without thinking... That was horrable... XD


----------



## Nargle (Aug 11, 2008)

Methinks Azure is digging himself into a deeper and deeper hole.


----------



## Uro (Aug 11, 2008)

I've said yiff instead of sex a couple of times. I think my friends are catching onto me now..


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 11, 2008)

I yelped and growled at my girlfriend at the mall when she grabbed me in an "inappropriate" place.  That got a few odd looks from the general populace....


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 11, 2008)

Drakeclaw said:


> THe worst I done... Was in the middle of a store I started chanting 'pikabunny' without thinking... That was horrable... XD



Please explain further.


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 14, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> Er...nothing accidental.  All of it was deliberate.



Ho yes. Same here. ^.^

~Raine

EDIT: 





Uro said:


> I've said yiff instead of sex a couple of times.


 That too. But, as before, it was deliberate. Yiff has replaced sex in my vocabulary. ^.^


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 14, 2008)

i growl, whimper, and yipp in public and don't even realize that i'm doing it sometimes

i always have ever since i was little and didn't even know what a furry was

but it doesn't happen too often


----------



## Azure (Aug 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Methinks Azure is digging himself into a deeper and deeper hole.


Me thinks you have covered yourself in dirt.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 14, 2008)

Spitting, purring *hope, that's the right word*, yowling, humming...
Always depending on my mood, but i think at least when i get enraged it's not longer under my control what of that i do and what not... ^^


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Me thinks you have covered yourself in dirt.


Methinks talking like this is really stupid and gay.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Me thinks you have covered yourself in dirt.



Hum? I don't understand what you mean by that. I'm dirty?


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 14, 2008)

me thinks nargle  is fuzzy and  cute


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 14, 2008)

> nargle


What's the meaning of that, couldn't find it in online dictionary?


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 14, 2008)

*point to nargle*  the   guy there


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 14, 2008)

*facepawing himself*
Ouch... i know i sometimes make nonsense, but that's...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 14, 2008)

Fail?

I don't do much in public, maybe growling, and I yipped when one of my friends scared me half to death...


----------



## Nargle (Aug 14, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> me thinks nargle  is fuzzy and  cute



Aww n.n



Alblaka said:


> What's the meaning of that, couldn't find it in online dictionary?



It's a word I made up about 5/6 years ago. It's got a couple of meanings.. but it's a very useful word. But then JK Rowling stole it >.<



TamaraRose said:


> *point to nargle*  the   guy there



You mean.. the lady there? =3


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Aww n.n
> 
> It's a word I made up about 5/6 years ago. It's got a couple of meanings.. but it's a very useful word. But then JK Rowling stole it >.<
> 
> You mean.. the lady there? =3



I hadn't remembered, that there was a user with that name directly above me XD



> But then JK Rowling stole it >.<


Damn, your right XD...


----------



## Nargle (Aug 14, 2008)

Lol =D


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Aww n.n
> 
> 
> 
> You mean.. the lady there? =3



 sorrys  am tired  no sleep


----------



## Nargle (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, it's not like my gender is in the info box by my post count or anything. **Ahem, HINT HINT, FA, HINT.**


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 14, 2008)

Nope, not in public, but I do growl when I'm mad, whine if I get suddenly scared and hiss at cockroaches XD. Normally only around family members and close friends, though I sometimes slip... as a note I did this before even knowing about the "furry" fandom <.<


----------

